# Dog obesity rant.



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a puggle, which I usually refer to as a pug beagle mix (because she's not a breed) and have a fair amount of contact with other puggle owners. My puggle Lola use to be overweight and to be fair, I knew she was overweight but had no idea just how much till we switched her to raw over two years ago and she lost 10 lbs. Lately I've been hearing some disturbing responses from some other puggle owners in reference to puggles/dogs that are clearly overweight, and I'm hoping in the future this isn't becoming the norm. 

"It's the breed, they're all heavy set."

"The dog is so cute and chubby."

"Aww. . . too cute and funny"

"She's not fat, she's fluffy! Really she's a pretty girl!"

"My Vet assures me my dog is of normal weight for her breed and frame."

"My Vet thinks he needs to loose a few pounds, but he looks fine to me, all pugs are rolly polly lol."

"Beagles are usually heavy it's part of the breed, puggles are half beagle which is why they are heavy too."

"My puggle is just a big boy, he's 48 lbs, some are just bigger than others."

When a dog has a health condition like cancer, arthritis, diabetes, heart problems, skin issues etc., no one is commenting on how cute or funny it is, it's not chalked up as just being part of the breed like it's normal and expected or something (unless it is truly a breed related cause/issue). As far as I'm aware, dog obesity is a health condition like any other, yet it amazes me that some dog owners can't seem to recognize it or treat it as such. What makes obesity so different from other health conditions? The Vet comments concern me too, are there some vets out there not recognizing an overweight dog as well as some dog owners? 

It's not just that the dog carries more weight than they should, it's the concern that it can and often does lead to a host of other health issues like diabetes, breathing problems, heart disease, arthritis, broken limbs etc. I think there has even been studies that have shown dogs to often times have shorter life spans because of it. I remember years ago when one of my friends in HS had a lab that ended up being 128 lbs and the poor dog's front leg snapped and broke under the stress of all the extra weight, it was sad to see. At least after having to pay for the surgery of fixing the leg for the dog, they put the dog on a diet and exercise and got him back down to a normal weight.

On a couple occasions I made the mistake of respectfully/delicately pointing it out to an owner or two, out of concern that their dog could benefit from a little weight loss, and had it met with a reply (or several) filled with a lot of anger and defensiveness. Like "How rude of you to say", or "If you can't say anything nice", or "Why did you have to make such a mean comment?" Yet some of these same owners were jumping all over another dog owner for not properly supervising their dog and making sure he kept the dog from being able to escape the house/yard for fear he might get run over or permanently lost. Apparently there was justified concern for that situation.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you see a lot of dogs and cats over weight. i'm not sure why the owners
of these pets allow that. i also see it in older animals and i don't think
it's due to age.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It Is sad how people just see fat dogs as acceptable. I see a lot of people say that raw helped their dog lose weight but I had the opposite issue. I did the math incorrectly and overfed for a while. I have since corrected that but my dogs are still fat! We regularly walk 2 miles a day on a hilly path and play outside but they are still chunky. I do wonder if some breeds are more prone to obesity though. My lab is a good weight while my mastiff and doxie mix are tipping the scales and you often see those breeds heavier.

I cut an ounce again from their meals and they have noticed!!! Lol.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I found some interesting info on the subject, according to a 2012 National Pet Obesity Survey. . . 
2012 National Pet Obesity Survey Results | Pet Obesity Prevention

The 2012 survey, conducted in October and December 2012, analyzed data from 121 veterinary clinics in 36 states
1,485 dogs and 450 cats were assessed
Cats: 4.4% male, 49.6% male neutered, 6.2% female, 39.8% female spayed
Dogs: 8.4% male, 39.1% male neutered, 6.0% female, 46.5% female spayed
Median age of surveyed pets: Dogs – 6 years of age, Cats – 6 years of age
Dogs and cats were classified by veterinary clinics as: BCS 1 – Underweight, BCS 2 – Thin but normal, BCS 3 – Ideal weight, BCS 4 – Overweight, BCS 5 – Obese
Based on 2012 survey results and 2012 American Veterinary Medical Association data 80 million U.S. dogs and cats are overweight or obese.
Based on 2012 survey results and 2012 American Veterinary Medical Association data

An estimated 43.2 million cats or 58.3% are overweight or obese (74.1 million U.S. pet cats, 2012 AVMA)
29.3 million cats BCS 4 – Overweight
13.9 million cats BCS 5 – Obese

An estimated 36.7 million dogs or 52.5% are overweight or obese (70 million U.S. pet dogs, 2012 AVMA)
25.7 million dogs BCS 4 – Overweight
11 million dogs BCS 5 – Obese

Labrador retrievers were the most common pure breed in the study (141/1485, 9.5% total surveyed)
58.9% were classified as overweight or obese
42.6% – Overweight
16.3% – Obese

German shepherds had the lowest reported pure breed Obesity (BCS 5) rate of 2.1%

45.8% of dog owners incorrectly identified their overweight or obese dogs as “normal weight” when asked by their veterinary clinic to assess their pet’s current body condition (pet owner’s choices were too thin, normal, overweight, obese)

45.3% of cat owners incorrectly identified their overweight or obese cats as “normal weight” when asked by their veterinary clinic to assess their pet’s current body condition (pet owner’s choices were too thin, normal, overweight, obese)


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, obesity is quite a problem. My dogs are a healthy weight (Oliver sometimes puts on a bit if I'm not careful) and yet, I have people tell me they're too skinny all the time... I even had a lady (Incidentally, she had Puggles that were very fat that she said her vet said they were fine) call Oliver the "Ethiopian dog" which I found extremely derrogatory. Especially since Oliver's often slightly overweight, by my standards. (cannot easily feel the ribs)

The funniest is when people say "I can still feel his/her ribs, so she's fine" when all you're feeling is fat rolls. I wish vets would grow a pair and tell people that their dogs are fat.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Roo said:


> On a couple occasions I made the mistake of respectfully/delicately pointing it out to an owner or two, out of concern that their dog could benefit from a little weight loss, and had it met with a reply (or several) filled with a lot of anger and defensiveness. Like "How rude of you to say", or "If you can't say anything nice", or "Why did you have to make such a mean comment?" Yet some of these same owners were jumping all over another dog owner for not properly supervising their dog and making sure he kept the dog from being able to escape the house/yard for fear he might get run over or permanently lost. Apparently there was justified concern for that situation.


Sorry, but there is no tactful way of telling someone that you think their dog is overweight. It's like saying "hey, your kid is looking kinda pudgy. What you gonna do about it"?

Frankly, I'm not surprised you got the responses you did. Because as "concerned" as you may be for another person's pet, it really none of your business.

IMHO,


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

There was a time when Avery was underweight, I have a hard time putting the lbs on him. But now he is perfect for his frame, my vet said she wished every dog came in looking like him.

My neighbors son however the last time he saw Avery asked why he's so thin. I explained Avery is actually at the perfect weight but that his dog is overweight, which is why to him Avery looks too thin. My neighbors dog is somewhere between 10-15lbs overweight.

I think was happens is ppl have come to accept and even thing that the weight their dog is at is normal. Roo, I agree the amount of overweight pugs, puggles, beagles, labs I see is outrageous!!!

That being said Tess my parents dog could still stand to lose 1-2 lbs but my mom is overly emotionally involved in her feeding, she feels Tess is starving.  She eats 1/2 cup per day but sometimes I think my mom overly fills the 1/4 cup I gave her to monitor how much was/is being fed. If Tess were living with me, she'd never be fat.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> Sorry, but there is no tactful way of telling someone that you think their dog is overweight. It's like saying "hey, your kid is looking kinda pudgy. What you gonna do about it"?
> 
> Frankly, I'm not surprised you got the responses you did. Because as "concerned" as you may be for another person's pet, it really none of your business.
> 
> ...


Yeah, except people have no issues with telling people their dogs are too skinny! (even when they aren't!) It's an education thing... I would love to tell people how fat their dogs are... but I don't

Someone was just charged with animal abuse for having a too fat dog, they were warned repeatedly by the vet, who then got the authorities involved... For some reason I think it was in Ontario, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Sorry, but there is no tactful way of telling someone that you think their dog is overweight. It's like saying "hey, your kid is looking kinda pudgy. What you gonna do about it"?
> 
> Frankly, I'm not surprised you got the responses you did. Because as "concerned" as you may be for another person's pet, it really none of your business.
> 
> IMHO,


I understand your point. It's interesting that some people take issue with it, yet not with telling someone they shouldn't leave their dog unattended, or with telling someone their dog is too skinny, or that someone shouldn't spank their dog, or shouldn't do "X" with their dog. Are those situations really much different as to if it's someone else's business from the standpoint of expressing concern for the dog?

Is it an education thing or is it just rude? If no one mentions anything, and according to the study many pet owners are unaware it's even an issue, then is it just going to get worse as far as an epidemic?


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, as has been said, people are just uneducated and think that what they're feeding their dog is right and they just follow the label. Food shows love, right? If they had a busy day and couldn't take the dog for a walk, let's show it love with treats! Etc, etc, etc. Have run into many at the dog park who tell me that their vet said their dog needed to gain weight when it truly did not. While I agree that it's difficult to approach and I've never had the courage to tell someone that as I know how I feel when someone tells me my dog is too skinny -- but I saw someone at the dog park explain the "rib rule" and ran its fingers down a dog's back. Feel the ribs, but not see the ribs. I thought she educated them pretty well and also politely so!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Yeah, except people have no issues with telling people their dogs are too skinny! (even when they aren't!) It's an education thing... I would love to tell people how fat their dogs are... but I don't
> 
> Someone was just charged with animal abuse for having a too fat dog, they were warned repeatedly by the vet, who then got the authorities involved... For some reason I think it was in Ontario, but I'm probably wrong.




Yup...just Saturday I was being told that Abbie and Murphy are too skinny, are starving, and need to gain weight...by people that have obese dogs.

Uh, no thanks. If you can't even keep your dog at an ideal weight, then I don't think I will be listening to you about how to care for MINE lol.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

As the owner of two sight hounds.. I can tell you people saying they are too skinny is a daily occurrence LOL. They are active, healthy slim dogs...


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Canine obesity is one of the biggest health issues. I have heard that one pound on a dog is like 10 or 15 pounds on a human or something like that. So if a dog is 10 pounds overweight it's almost like a human being 100 pounds overweight! Just imagine how difficult that would be on joints and their backs and everything. I know that I am extremely careful to make sure that my dog doesn't get overweight. People seriously need to get out ahead of that for their dogs.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I've never was obsessed over my dog's weight until I rescued my pug. Her weight became my obsession, knowing how easy it is for pugs to become overweight and how difficult it could be for them to lose weight. I wanted her to be as healthy and happy as possible and as a starting point, her weight was one of them.

I had several people tell me she is too skinny and I need to feed her more. I get really frustrated over such ignorant people. I read a pug breed book once, it stated "pugs can easily become overweight and engulfed in health problems with the weight issue. Care should be taken in their diet to ensure a healthy weight pug" but the book had overweight pugs plastered all over it! People look to these sources as education for their breed. Overweight animals shouldn't be shown so much that people think it's the norm!

It's like my mother in law allowing her dog to have people food and then gets mad at the dog when it steals food or is overbearing when begging for food. It's your fault and you're doing nothing about it. These days, I don't care if people get offended. I will point out their dog is overweight and can benefit greatly from a diet. And I will give advice on how to get their pet to lose weight. I will also educate the owner on the negative outcomes of an overweight animal. Too many times I've seen people watch their pet suffer because of obesity.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I adopted a dachshund that has a super long back. I would have never "picked" him but there you go, and the reason I wouldn't have picked him is because he's so prone to painful and expensive back issues, up to and including paralysis. 

My vet told me the first and best way to help him is to keep him thin - he likes him to be a "4" on a body scale of 1-10 and trust me he looks like Skeletor to most people. Even the vet techs when I brought him to the vet the first time said how skinny he looks. They don't say that any more because I'm sure the vet told them not to but anyone who sees him will either comment on his weight or look at him in a way you know what they are thinking.

I don't comment on other people's dogs, but I do notice how many are way too fat. It's normal now - just like alot of people are way fatter than they used to be. We eat bad, a bunch of starchy crap and fast food, we don't exercise, and we get fat. If you do a dog that way he will be fat also. I wish I looked like my dog.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I have had both responses about both of my dogs on other forums-people are disgusted in Cesar and tell me "hes too fat" while they look at Chimera and say "shes too skinny"

I am not worried, Cesar and Chimera are both at healthy weights.

I think genetics do play a role in each individual dogs "healthy weight" just as it does for people-not all people are healthy weighing 125 pounds-and not people who weigh 200 pounds are UNhealthy.


Alot of times, Cesar is called overweight because he doesnt have a "tuck" between his ribs and hips-but the breed standard calls for a "barrel" shape to them-Even Chimera has developed that same "Barrel" shape and lost that lean looking tuck.


i suppose i dont get too angry at people whos dogs a bit overweight or a bit rolly polly, because of the sheer amount of posative reinforcment trainers who are teaching people to give treats 10 and 20 at a time, not to mention its in our nature to show love and happiness with food (what do most parties have? food, what do you get on your birthday to celebrate? cake. what about weddings? weddingcake and a dinner, most major holidays are celebrated with a big dinner) and oftn times people dont think about subtracting all those treats and hate cutting back or puttig there pets on diets because they seem so sad and hungry, and we just want to make them happy-with food.

im not saying its okay, or that its right-but i do understand that fat pets dont always come from stupid, lazy or unloving owners.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Over weight dogs are my biggest pet peeve. 

People who mistake fat for substance are the worst. Those that brag about their 140lb lab...who is clearly a 60 lb lab with an 80 lb dog attached to it. 

I'd say that at least 80% of the dogs that come into my work are obese.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I am surrounded by fat dogs, but most friends and family we just tell straight out their animals are fat. Gotten several to change to better foods and get their dogs on a diet too. We've gotten quite a few comments on our "thin" dogs but usually take it as an opportunity to point out the difference between underweight, healthy, fat in dogs and also the health issues since our oldest dog had one knee replaced already, she is really difficult to keep lean too. Most people I know also have hugely fat cats as well and have not had such great luck getting them to change, a few to better kibble but nobody will do canned or raw. 

Speaking of fat beagles, this is my b/f family members dog, they free feed beneful and give milkbones for treats, they have no interest in improving their care despite how awful their animals look and feel








their basset is probably 15# lighter than she has been for years, they do not fix their dogs and she got pyo and almost died


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The rate of obesity in pets doesn't surprise me, unfortunately. After all, look at the rise in obesity of the human population...

Fortunately, my vet likes pets really slim, for health reasons, so that makes me happy. I have a rescued poodle with grade 4 luxating patellas, so keeping him slim is extremely important, so as not to put additional stress on his joints.

I rescued my MIL's 7 year old black cockapoo when my MIL had to go into assisted living. One of the other sons in the family (NOT my husband!) wanted to euthanize the dog. Her sin? She was grossly obese (DOUBLE her ideal weight, according to her vet) and had AWFUL manners - my MIL's fault. No one could stand to be around the dog. She obviously ate all day long. She panted just standing there - someone said she looked just like a swollen tick! After 7 months with me, the dog was down to her ideal weight and loved going for long walks and playing fetch. She learned manners within a week (just needed some boundaries - she was a very smart dog!), and was a pleasure to be around. I found her a terrific home - with an older couple. I showed them her "before" pictures to warn them of what could happen if they fed Rosie whenever she begged. They were horrified, so I'm hoping that taught them a very important lesson! I spent time with them, educating them on how/when to feed the dog, and they were very receptive. Education is the key. Unfortunately, not everyone wants to learn...


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

The worst I ever saw was an 80 lb beagle. The vet finally did come out and tell the owner they were killing him, and they did put him on a diet. But I haven't seen him in years and I'd be a little surprised if he's still alive. I also regularly groom a puggle who was up around 65 lbs or so, but the owners have him on a very strict diet and while he's still a little chubby, he looks way better than he used to. I see a ton of puggles, doxies, and pugs and it is super rare to see one that isn't really fat. I think it just becomes normal to the owner.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

GoingPostal, Good Lord those dogs are a mess. Tear stains, bad coats, overweight, and those overgrown nails! Yikes! And to think, a better diet and regular walks could fix all that. Its not rocket science, people are just cheap and lazy I think. 

Many times the owner of an overweight dog is also overweight.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I get the skinny comments all the time. Just the other day, in fact, a "Petsmart trainer" actually had the balls to ask me when the last time my dogs were wormed! Her words were "Oh, they're really skinny. When's the last time they were wormed?" She didn't even miss a beat. her tone of voice was not one where she thought she might have a suggestion but one that clearly said she KNEW my dogs were riddled with worms and that I was being neglectful. She even had the nerve to make another skinny comment to an employee I was talking to on the other side of the store over 10 minutes later. 

Mind you, Buck is right where he should be and I am actually thinking about cutting down Iorveth's food by an ounce or two per meal. He's not overweight yet and is right where I want him but he started putting on weight faster than I thought he would when I upped his food intake. I can only imagine what she would have thought if we had had Dude with us too!

I just wish I knew why it is so ok to tell someone their dog is too skinny when it is just a lean dog with great muscle tone but it is SO rude to tell someone their dog is too fat when the dog is clearly obese and struggling to walk.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I get the skinny comments all the time. Just the other day, in fact, a "Petsmart trainer" actually had the balls to ask me when the last time my dogs were wormed! Her words were "Oh, they're really skinny. When's the last time they were wormed?" She didn't even miss a beat. her tone of voice was not one where she thought she might have a suggestion but one that clearly said she KNEW my dogs were riddled with worms and that I was being neglectful. She even had the nerve to make another skinny comment to an employee I was talking to on the other side of the store over 10 minutes later.
> 
> Mind you, Buck is right where he should be and I am actually thinking about cutting down Iorveth's food by an ounce or two per meal. He's not overweight yet and is right where I want him but he started putting on weight faster than I thought he would when I upped his food intake. I can only imagine what she would have thought if we had had Dude with us too!
> 
> I just wish I knew why it is so ok to tell someone their dog is too skinny when it is just a lean dog with great muscle tone but it is SO rude to tell someone their dog is too fat when the dog is clearly obese and struggling to walk.


Wow...I've always thought Buck was stunning...perfect weight. 

My vet has told me Abbie is perfect, in perfect "working condition" (not that she works LOL)

I've had a cashier at Petsmart ask me why Murphy's ribs stick out so much. I have actually upped Murph's food a little bit after realizing I do think he's a bit too skinny...but even still..I get comments...










He's put on a lb or so since that pic but I mean come on...that dog is not emaciated by any means...

And Awkward Abbie



















I am overweight. I still manage to keep my dogs fit and lean though, by exercising them and feeding them the correct portions lol. They each get a few pieces of Ziwi Peak treats when I leave for work in the morning, but that's it.


I agree that it's pretty silly that it's rude and mean to tell someone their dogs are overweight, but considered okay to tell them they are too skinny. Saying someone's dogs are too skinny is kind of implying they are not being cared for properly in some way, or are being neglected.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And GoingPostal....seeing those dogs makes me very sad


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I harp on my families dogs all the time. Fortunately most of them are "perfect" or just a tad over weight. My sister complains about her dog having hip issues...so I say "Well if you got that chubb off of him, he would probably last a little bit longer  

My other sister thought that free feeding would put weight on her Saluki mix. It did the exact opposite. Now they feed him on a schedule and his weight is great! My mom HAD to get weight off one of her dogs because she torn her "ACL" and they opted for no TPLO. The dog lost weight and is now moving just fine. Occasionally she has lameness issues from "over doing it" but 90% of the time she is normal. 

Weight does awful things for animals and humans. We are all better off being at a healthy weight. Take note that I said "healthy" not skinny. Everyone has their healthy weight.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Overweight/obese dogs are a huge pet peeve for me. A few years back, we adopted a senior sheltie. She was 14" tall and weighed 43.7 pounds. She should have weighed about 25 pounds. Eventually, she got down to 26 pounds. She had bilateral hip dysplasia and arthritis. I'm sure if she would have weighed alot less, she wouldn't have been in so much pain.

I get po'd when people say "oh, they're (insert the breed), they're supposed to look like that or that breed loves to eat". 
They're dogs, unless they get into their food or the trash, they can only feed what owners give them.

I don't say anything to owners of fat dogs unless their pets size or health comes up in conversation.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I get the skinny comments all the time. Just the other day, in fact, a "Petsmart trainer" actually had the balls to ask me when the last time my dogs were wormed! Her words were "Oh, they're really skinny. When's the last time they were wormed?" She didn't even miss a beat. her tone of voice was not one where she thought she might have a suggestion but one that clearly said she KNEW my dogs were riddled with worms and that I was being neglectful. She even had the nerve to make another skinny comment to an employee I was talking to on the other side of the store over 10 minutes later.


You were offended that someone told you your dog looked too skinny (and may need to be wormed). Not really so different than one of the participants in this thread coming up to someone and saying that their dog is too fat, is it?

Don't get me wrong. This thread is pretty much "preaching to the choir" when it comes to keeping our dogs in good shape. Or getting the "your dog looks too skinny" accusation. Had it happen to us in October when a friend's daughter was dog sitting for a few days at our house. Her bf came over for a visit & apparently commented to her that our dogs looked too skinny. Fortunately, she said to him "You don't understand. These dogs are athletes and are on high quality high performance food. They are healthy and active and their weight is right where it needs to be." :smile:



> I just wish I knew why it is so ok to tell someone their dog is too skinny when it is just a lean dog with great muscle tone but it is SO rude to tell someone their dog is too fat when the dog is clearly obese and struggling to walk.


I think that's the point... it's not.

My only "exception" to this rule is if the dog is owned by a very good friend or family member. I would be just as concerned for their health as I would a human that I knew well enough to care about. I would probably try to make a tactful comment/observation about it... rather than try to "educate" them as to why their dog was unhealthy.

JMHO,


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I hear from so many people who think its appropriate to just put food "out" and let their Dogs eat however much they want.

Still blows me away that some people think this is logical.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I think weight may be treated or looked at differently compared to other health conditions because it is such an emotional topic, being a more common heath condition that most people (to a certain extent depending on other health factors) have a fair amount of control over, this can be taken as a negative (you're doing or have done something wrong to end up overweight) or a positive (you can change the situation) depending on how one looks at it. Weight can have a lot of emotional ties to it, as mentioned people often embed food/eating with emotions.

Where do we draw the "none of other people's business" line? Is it none of other people's business when some hit's their dog? It's abuse to the animal because it causes injury to the animal, but if the animal was morbidly obese under an owner's care and broke it's leg, could that be considered injury to the animal in a similar context? Could having a severely morbidly obese dog with no medical cause for it other than the owner's care of way overfeeding and under exercising be considered animal abuse? If it's never anyone else's business what people do, how do things change for the better? More general education? Added laws?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Roo said:


> I think weight may be treated or looked at differently compared to other health conditions because it is such an emotional topic, being a more common heath condition that most people (to a certain extent depending on other health factors) have a fair amount of control over, this can be taken as a negative (you're doing or have done something wrong to end up overweight) or a positive (you can change the situation) depending on how one looks at it. Weight can have a lot of emotional ties to it, as mentioned people often embed food/eating with emotions.
> 
> Where do we draw the "none of other people's business" line? Is it none of other people's business when some hit's their dog? It's abuse to the animal because it causes injury to the animal, but if the animal was morbidly obese under an owner's care and broke it's leg, could that be considered injury to the animal in a similar context? Could having a severely morbidly obese dog with no medical cause for it other than the owner's care of way overfeeding and under exercising be considered animal abuse? If it's never anyone else's business what people do, how do things change for the better? More general education? Added laws?


This would be incredibly intrusive into people's private lives. Who is going to be "the arbiter" of how fat or skinny a dog looks? How are you going to determine whether or not the dog's condition is a lifestyle issue vs a medical one? 

There are already laws protecting abuse of animals, whether they are physically abused or deprived of the necessities of life. Adding ones because "someone" thinks your dog is too fat or too skinny is illogical and unenforceable.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> You were offended that someone told you your dog looked too skinny (and may need to be wormed). Not really so different than one of the participants in this thread coming up to someone and saying that their dog is too fat, is it?


Did we say it was any different? I don't think so.
Most of the posts here are saying that people find it okay to point out a dog is too skinny(when the dog clearly isn't), yet they'll get all worked up when you say their dog is obese when it REALLY is.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

It appears recently there was a Canadian woman charged with animal abuse for neglect obesity, which ultimately lead to the cat having to be put down.
Ottawa Humane Society - News Release

And in the UK under the Animal Welfare Act, I guess there are animal abuse guidelines/laws related to animal obesity being considered animal cruelty.
Animal obesity causes real suffering | Justine Hankins | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk

Apparently some have brought laws into play with animal obesity. I do think there is a definable difference between a dog that is a few lbs overweight and one that is so morbidly obese that they can't walk or end up injured due to excess weight. As there is from an owner spanking their dog (not condoning it), and an owner beating the crap out of their dog as far as animal cruelty and abuse guidelines are determined and used.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> GoingPostal, Good Lord those dogs are a mess. Tear stains, bad coats, overweight, and those overgrown nails! Yikes! And to think, a better diet and regular walks could fix all that. Its not rocket science, people are just cheap and lazy I think.
> 
> Many times the owner of an overweight dog is also overweight.


Lol this whole side of his family is super skinny actually, they just are the type who like animals but have zero interest in learning about them or doing anything with them. His aunt asked us if Nero was part greyhound when they saw pics of him because you can see ribs. They live out in the country, have tons of space but just a little penned yard for the dogs to potty in. Their daughter got a cat, then dumped it on her grandma because she found an all white cat instead, that cat is so gross looking now, fat as can be, not using litterbox or cleaning itself because of it so they had it mostly shaved when I saw it last. The first cat at least gets quality food and is kept lean because grandma listens to us. 

But both those dogs are old, not sure exactly but over 12, good example of dogs who live into their teens on crap kibble and care but there is a clear difference between living and thriving imo. Lily the basset is sweet as pie but I can't hardly stand to pet her, her coat feels so disgusting and she just sheds horribly. She used to be about 80 pounds, not sure what she weighs now and the vet must have clipped her back nails when they did surgery on her, not sure why they didn't do the front but they have never clipped their dogs nails, I kept meaning to bring my pair out and just do it one day because it looks so uncomfortable. 

My "greyhound" mix


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't see it being done by weight, maybe body condition/medical examination. My Blaise weighs 10.5 lbs. A year ago at that weight he looked pudgy (couldn't see an single rib or hipbone which you should on a sighthound, from what I've learned) but now he looks slimmer, the "pudginess" is gone. Not really sure why, probably from feeding more meat and less kibble, but his weight didn't change. So going by weight or even look might not be the way to go, I think a medical examine would make better sense.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> You were offended that someone told you your dog looked too skinny (and may need to be wormed). Not really so different than one of the participants in this thread coming up to someone and saying that their dog is too fat, is it?




It's different because saying something negative about a dog that weighs what it should and has lots of muscle, healthy coat, etc and saying something about a dog that is obese and severely overweight aren't even close to the same thing. When society cannot recognize a fit dog for what it is and can completely ignore the dogs that are struggling for each step something needs to change.

Personally, I think each conversation depends on the situation. If I do not know the dog's owner I will typically not say something because I don't know why the dog is fat (or skinny). In InkedMarie's case, for example, she rescued an obese Sheltie. Many who see the dog out and about are going to feel the dog is overweight and may say something. However, the dog was rescued at that weight and her new owner is in the process of taking that weight off of her. A friend of mine was having issues with one of her dogs this past year and the dog kept losing weight. He looked like a walking skeleton by the time they figured out what was wrong with him after thousands of dollars and countless tests. He had some non-contagious disease that was causing it. People who saw him in public were appalled by his condition and I overheard some say to each other that she was clearly neglecting him when, in reality, this was the first time he felt good enough to accompany her outside the house. In both cases the dog was too fat/skinny but the owner was not the cause and the owner was actually the cause of the fat dog's weight loss and the skinny dog's weight gain.

On the other hand, if it is a family member or friend and I KNOW that their dog(s) are fat/skinny because of the care they are receiving then I will say something. Fortunately, most of my family keeps their dogs at a good weight but there are a few and, if I see the dog I WILL tell them. 

My opinion is that, whether a dog is fat or skinny, if you don't know the person, just keep your mouth shut because you don't know the circumstances behind the dog's weight. 

However, as I said before, it is one thing to call a fat dog fat and a skinny dog skinny but it is quite another to call a fit dog skinny and assume it has worms. None of these are ok to do if you don't know the owner of the dog.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

It's too bad weight issues can be perceived with such personal negative assumptions, instead of just looked at like any other health condition.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Roo said:


> It's too bad weight issues can be perceived with such personal negative assumptions, instead of just looked at like any other health condition.


I think it's because, many times, weight issues are no one's fault but that person's and people can be very self conscious whether their weight is their fault or not. There are many, MANY people with weight issues who have an underlying cause but mine, for instance, is because I am lazy. I'll admit it straight up. I also love foods that are bad for me.. So, people like me might take it personally when weight is mentioned. With people like me it is a matter of getting our butts in gear and getting out with the dogs or whatever. We just moved to a place where we have tons of trails and we have stairs that go down our bluff to the beach so I now have absolutely NO excuse to not go out and get the exercise my body needs. We are also getting our fishing licenses for crabs and salt/freshwater fish next week so eating healthier while exercising to catch that healthier food will be no excuse either.

However, our dogs' weights do not tie into our own. I have some extra pounds but my dogs are fit.


----------

